# Parting Shot



## KappaSig (Jun 20, 2005)

Found this while deleting some old files on the computer

Don't remember where I got it - but do recall it was voted one of the top photos in 03


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

whoa! Is it a real pic?


----------



## jagoin (Apr 26, 2005)

What kind of top water bait is that? My a** would be standing on the beach in a nano second!!


----------



## MarcusT (May 25, 2005)

It's a dolphin. Cool Pic!!

http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/surfer.asp


----------



## KappaSig (Jun 20, 2005)

M T 

I'm sure that they have their sources - but - if you look at the pic - that nose looks more pointed than any dolphin I've seen - in addition - I have yet to see any surfing - they normally stay in flatter water - with "friends"

I could be wrong - either way - I would've been on the beach - cleaning my wet suit


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

I see dolphin in the surf all the time not ridding wave but seen them there. Look at the tail its side ways not up and down. But like you said if that was me i would be looking for a water hose to clean the back of my wet suit.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

KappaSig said:


> M T
> 
> I'm sure that they have their sources - but - if you look at the pic - that nose looks more pointed than any dolphin I've seen - in addition - I have yet to see any surfing - they normally stay in flatter water - with "friends"
> 
> I could be wrong - either way - I would've been on the beach - cleaning my wet suit


go to the photrapher's website http://www.surfshooter.com/DolphinInfo.htmlhttp://www.kurtjones.com/ - it's definately a dolphin. the pic was taken in Cali IIRC


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

That is like the coolest picture I've seen in a long time. awesome I say


----------

